# how to upgrade bios



## stratford

how do i upgade bios so my board will accept a bigger hard drive and what bios do i need. this is the board info can you point me in the right direction. thanks

Table of Contents
Specifications 
Form Factor 
CPU Support 
System Memory 
Core Logic (Chipset) 
The 82810E GMCH 
The 82801 ICH 
Video and Graphics 
I/O Controller 
Audio 
BIOS Specifications 
Upgrade Options 
Connectors On Board 
Compliance 
Specifications
Form Factor: µATX 24.4 x 21.0 cm Form Factor 
CPU Support: The motherboard supports the following processors, either in a SEC (Single Edge Contact) or SEC2 cartridge, and placed in SLOT 1: 
Pentium III: 450/100, 500/100, 550/100, and 600/100 including cache on CPU PCB. 
Pentium III Coppermine: 533/133, 600/133 and above including cache on Die. 
Pentium II: 233/66, 266/66, 300/66, 333/66, 350/100, 400/100 450/100 MHz including cache on CPU PCB. 

Warning: not all the above processors have been qualified. Check their current status with the Hardware Engineering dpt.


System Memory: 
Supports 2 memory banks using two 168-pin unbuffered DIMM. 
Supports single or double sided DIMMS with gold-plated contacts at a clock speed of 100 MHz. 
Supports a maximum memory size of 512 MB (128-bit technology) or 256 MB (64-bit technology) for SDRAM. 
Supports 3.3 V SDRAM DIMMs. 
ECC memory checking is not supported. 
Suspend To RAM support. 
Core Logic (Chipset):
The Intel 810E chipset consists of the Intel 82810E Graphic Memory Controller Hub (GMCH) and the 82801 I/O Controller Hub (ICH). 
The 82810E GMCH features: 
Processor Host/Bus support (66/100/133 MHz System Bus frequency, 32-bit system bus addressing, GTL+ I/O buffer). 
Integrated DRAM controller. 
Integrated Graphics controller. 
3D Graphics visual enhancements. 
3D Graphics texturing enhancements. 
Digital video output: 85 MHz Flat Panel Monitor Interface or Digital Video Output for use with an optional TV encoder. 
2D graphics: up to 1600*1200 in 8-bit color at 85 Hz refresh. 
Data Buffering. 
Power management functions (ACPI compliant, APIC buffer management, SMI, SCI and SERR error indication). 
The 82801 ICH features: 
PCI rev 2.2 specification support 
Supports PCI bus at 33 MHz. 
Supports up to 6 master devices on PCI. 
133 MB/s maximum throughput. 
Integrated IDE controller supporting PIO Mode 4 transfers at up to 14Mbytes/s, Ultra DMA/33 mode transfers at up to 33 MB/s, and Ultra DMA/66 mode transfers up to 66 MB/s. It supports the independent timing of up to 4 IDE devices. 
USB controller. 
AC'97 link for audio and telephony CODECs. 
Read/write access to audio codec registers 00h-3Ah and vendor registers 5Ah-7Eh. 
16-bit stereo PCM output and input, up to 48kHz (L, R channels on slots 3, 4). 
16-bit mono mic in w/ or w/out mono mix, up to 48kHz (L, R channels on slots 3, 4) - mono mix supports mono hardware AEC reference for speaker phone. 
16-bit mono PCM input, up to 48kHz from dedicated Mic ADC (slot 6) - supports speech recognition or stereo hardware AEC reference for speaker phone. 
Supports passive PC_BEEP to speaker connection during POST). 
Interrupt controller based on two 82C59. 
Power management logic. 
ACPI 1.0 compliant. 
ACPI Defined Power States (S1, S3, S4, S5). 
System Management Interface (SMI) generation. 
Enhanced Direct Memory Access (DMA) controller. 
256-byte battery-backed CMOS SRAM Real Time Clock (3 volts lithium battery - CR2032). 
Video and graphics
The Intel 810E chipset integrates second generation graphics technology and software drivers, using Direct AGP (integrated AGP) to create vivid 2D and 3D effects and images.
It features: 
Hardware Motion Compensation to improve soft DVD Video quality. 
Digital video port to enable connection to traditional TVs or digital flat panel displays. 
4MB of dedicated display cache video memory running at 133MHz. 
I/O Controller : WINBOND W83627HF-AW I/O Controller with the following features: 
PS/2 Keyboard and Mouse controller. 
Floppy disk controller supporting one FDD with 360K, 720K, 1.2M and 1.44M-bytes . 
1 serial port (COM A) + 1 serial connector (COM B), both 16C550 Fast UART compatible. 
1 Parallel port supporting SPP (Standard parallel Port), EPP (Enhanced Parallel Port), and ECP (Extended Capabilities Port) modes. 
2 USB ports. 
1 MIDI/Game port . 
Hardware Monitoring 
Fan speed monitoring and control. 
Built-in case open detection circuit. 
watchdog comparison of all monitored values. 
Audio: SigmaTel STAC9700 Codec 
High performance SD technology. 
Energy saving power down modes. 
18-bit full duplex stereo ADC, DACs. 
AC-Link protocol compliance. 
Low-noise differential CD-ROM input. 
Primary capable in 2.1 system. 
Pin compatible with the STAC9704/21. 
SigmaTel Surround (SS3D) Stereo Enhancement. 
Five analogue line-level inputs. 
48-pin TQFP. 
SNR&gt; 90dB through Mixer and DAC. 
+3.3 V and +5 V operation. 
BIOS Specifications
Ami BIOS with Plug and Play, Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, Advanced Power Management, Y2K, PC 98, and Desktop Management Interface support. 
4 Mbits flash device. 
Language support: English. 
POST. 
Upgrade Options
PCI extension slots: 3 PCI slots. 
BIOS: AMI BIOS. 
System memory: 
Up to 256 MB (64-bit technology) or 512 MB (128-bit technology) total memory in one or two DIMM sockets. 
SDRAM 64/128-bit non-ECC DIMMs. 
Single or double sided 3.3 V DIMMs, 60 ns CAS Latency 2/3, 66 or 100 MHz SDRAMS. 
ECC memory checking is not supported. 
The motherboard automatically detects the size and type of the memory used. 
Connectors On Board
3 PCI bus masters slots 
1 internal port serial header (COM B) 
1 internal analogue line-level stereo input for CD-ROM 
1 Modem In 
1 Auxiliary In 
1 SPD out 
1 Audio Modem Riser 
1 TV out /Digital Flat Panel 
1 Wake-on-LAN 
2 DIMM 
2 IDE 
1 Floppy 
1 System fan 
1 CPU fan 1 Slot 1 
1 Power fan 1 power 
1 Front USB header 
1 Front panel header 
Compliance
Specification Description 
µATX µATX form factor specifications 
AGP 1.0 Accelerated Graphics Port 
APM Advanced Power Management BIOS interface specification 
ACPI Advanced Configuration and Power management Interface 
EPP Enhanced Parallel Port IEEE 1284 standard, Mode [1 or 2] 
ECP Extended Capabilities Port 
ATA-33 Synchronous DMA Transfer Protocol specification (to be proposed as Ultra DMA/33 standard) 
PCI 2.2 PCI Local Bus specification 
Plug and Play Plug and Play BIOS specification 
USB Universal Serial Bus specification 
ATA-66 Synchronous DMA Transfer Protocol specification 


 Information and Instructions   

How to configure..  

BIOS  Apollo Motherboard BIOS Screens  

Jumpers  Apollo Jumpers And Connectors  



Sub Specification  

Core  i810e Specifications


----------



## Praetor

1. Need to know the board ... when we know the board we can find out all the info .. not neccessarily the other way around

2. The i810e chipset is really old and theres no guarantee anything will work

3. Check the manufacturer of the drive's website and they usually have specific software designed to deal with the drive limits


----------



## stratford

motherboard is GA6WMM


----------



## Praetor

> motherboard is GA6WMM


1. Thats the model... now what's the make?
2. If im not mistaken that's a Packard Bell mobo? if so then you're out of luck as OEM boards are never really friendly to start with (let alone when you start messing with their innards)

For drive support ... see the harddrive manufacturer's site (or if you have a boxed drive then it will come with the floppys/CDs for dealing with it)


----------



## reformed

You can usually download updates from the company who made the board.

Once you have downloaded the file, you place it on a floppy disk. Restart the pc in dos mode. Execute the file from the floppy.


----------



## Praetor

> You can usually download updates from the company who made the board.


Lets hope so


----------



## samuelhii_mei

why?? some didnt do that?


----------



## kof2000

now larger hdds has their own little program in their cd or floppy that allows full usage of the drive even if your board cannot support drives larger than 137gb.


----------

